# Bill Phone can I also use a pay as you go sim



## dodo (10 Apr 2014)

Just wondering I am on bill pay with Vodaphone can I buy a sim card where I can use as a pay as you go on the same phone,Tks


----------



## tallpaul (10 Apr 2014)

Would probably depend on factors such as the type of phone and is it locked to a particular network. 

If, for example, you have a factory unlocked iPhone, you can put in whatever sim card you like from pretty much anywhere in the world and it will work...


----------



## peteb (10 Apr 2014)

If you use a sim for the same network the phone is locked to you should be ok.


----------



## Daithim (10 Apr 2014)

Get a dual sim phone and you can use both sims at the same time.


----------



## browtal (10 Apr 2014)

Also if you use Samsung Galaxy  Ace Duos, you can keep 2 sim cards in your phone at the same time and use both.  It is a nice phone to use also.
Browtal


----------

